# NGD..the most beautiful acoustic you have ever seen!



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its my lucky week! First, a '57 Les Paul, and now this. Its stunning, plays like butter. Tone for days...resonates and sustains forever.
At least it might if it was a different guitar.
Anyways, its my winter project. I have been looking for an old parlor to fix up, and boy did I ever find one.
I think it might be one step away from the dumpster, but I'm gonna try to save it.
I'll take the back off, try to flatten it and re-brace, and I'll try to pull the neck.
It does have nice binding and was probably pretty sweet at one time.
The back is actually very beautiful and I hope I can save it.
The top has an ugly coat of brown paint which I will try to remove.
I have the end pins and they are actually hand made from wood.
Man, I love this stuff.....It will one day make music.
Anyone have any good ways to remove a neck??
At least I can't make it any worse!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm considering a similar project.

There is a MIJ Yamaha (red label) FG110 in my neighbourhood for sale on Kijiji for $40.00
No case ..but a few pounds of dirt and dust to "protect" it.

Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.

My good friend and GC forum member *Laristotle* is very skilled at bringing these old guitars back to life.
Maybe he will see this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I could defintely use some advice. I got the back off..I can handle making new braces and glueing it back on, but how do I get it flat again? Soak it in water? Press it between some wood?
The tuners are really nice...I think its probably a US made guitar from the 20's or 30's.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

capnjim said:


> Anyone have any good ways to remove a neck??
> View attachment 17534
> View attachment 17535
> View attachment 17536


You'd REALLY benefit from specialized tools but...:

First, release the fingerboard extension from the top to locate the dovetail/tenon location. Often, removal of the first fret after the neck/body joint is a proper location but on older instruments it can be set back; this is why you would remove the fingerboard extension from its glue bond first. 
You'll then need to drill a small access hole at the dovetail/tenon location to allow for a needle (basketball pump size) to insert into the void between neck block and neck extention. You'll need to have use a machine capable of producing steam, such as a coffee pot or espresso maker. With the needle attached to the steam producer via a hose, insert needle into the hole. The steam being pumped into the void will soften the glue. Be very careful and work the neck from the bottom of the heel upwards and out of the neck block. Clean as much excess glue as you can immediately.
There is another, older method known as a Slip-Block or California Neck Reset...not really used these days...

Best of luck with your project!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

capnjim said:


> I could defintely use some advice. I got the back off, but how do I get it flat again? Soak it in water? Press it between some wood?
> The tuners are really nice...I think its probably a US made guitar from the 20's or 30's.


You are SO courageous, skilled, experienced and knowledgable to tackle this. 
I, on the other hand, am wondering if I am spending $40.00 for a lot of dirt with a possibly useless guitar attached...LOL


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Anyone have any good ways to remove a neck??
> At least I can't make it any worse!


I'm guessing its a hide glued joint which means it has to be steamed out (people use espresso machines fittted with a hose and a needle used for filling basket balls etc. It only takes a few minutes from what I've read. Check this site out. http://harmony.demont.net/kamikazie.php

Plenty of u tube vids out there too

EDIT; Oops, looks like another member answered, but check out the kamikazie anyway...lots of good DIY stuff


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow..thanks Scotty. i have looked around, but that one is really good.
The good thing with this guitar is it has all the crappy brown paint so I don't need to worry about the finish.
Plus, I only paid 20$.
I figure its 20$ well paid towards a lesson.
For me, the toughest part is how to make the back flat. Its very wavy.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup- press it between 2 pieces of wood or plexiglass or something.
may help to humidify. but dont soak it.

on something old like this the neck probably wants to come off on its own.
heat and steam a pallet knife and get it under the fingerboard extension-
if it just lets go easily, get some warm water down into the heel area,
let it work for a day or so.
then put a block of wood against the heel (the white v shaped thing)
and crack it with a hammer.
seriously.

ive never needed my steaming rig to take a neck off of something like this.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Wow..thanks Scotty. i have looked around, but that one is really good.
> The good thing with this guitar is it has all the crappy brown paint so I don't need to worry about the finish.
> Plus, I only paid 20$.
> I figure its 20$ well paid towards a lesson.
> For me, the toughest part is how to make the back flat. Its very wavy.


No prob. There's some "what NOT to do's" in there too that are good to know. Average Joes trying their hand at repairs


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

capnjim said:


> Wow..thanks Scotty. i have looked around, but that one is really good.
> The good thing with this guitar is it has all the crappy brown paint so I don't need to worry about the finish.
> Plus, I only paid 20$.
> I figure its 20$ well paid towards a lesson.
> For me, the toughest part is how to make the back flat. Its very wavy.


Jim,

The back will become more stable once you tend to the braces and cracks. If you're going to follow procedures on resets, Frank Ford is really the guy to check out: 
http://frets.com/FretsPages/Luthier/Technique/Guitar/NeckReset/00045Reset/00045reset1.html
I did check out the Kamikaze site and some things are ok...but some are plain wrong. In one example, someone builds up the back of the dovetail with shims and glues it in. Dovetails are fitted and glued at their sides, NOT the back. Follow Frank's tutorial...the one I linked to he is doing on a quarter-million dollar guitar...he gives other examples as well.

Best of luck with your restoration.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

capnjim said:


> For me, the toughest part is how to make the back flat. Its very wavy.


How about a new back? That one has at least 2 nasty splits and is badly warped. You'd be miles ahead by just making a new back for it. (IMHO)

not to mention the nail holes.......


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, but I think the back is beautiful. I sanded it down smooth, got rid of all the glue and crap with my trusty belt sander. I washed it thoroughly with a wet hot sponge, got it nice and damp. I then clamped it between a smooth hunk of plywood and this big old 200 yr old marble table top.
I slathered the cracks with glue and a wet sponge. I'm hoping it comes out flat and solid......but I won't hold my breath as I have never done this before.,
My goal is to get this playable on my own with out spending any cash.
I tried to get the neck off with a thin saw and a heat gun. 
Not happening.
I will have to go the steam route.
BTW...here's a tip for all of you other idiot amateurs out there......binding melts really really easy. I mean, one touch with a scalding hot knife and its gone in a puff of really smelly black smoke.
Oh well....it was a 20$ invesment and I am having fun.
I did take a bit of paint stripper to the top and its going to be beautiful once done.
Cheers!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

greco said:


> I'm considering a similar project.
> 
> There is a MIJ Yamaha (red label) FG110 in my neighbourhood for sale on Kijiji for $40.00
> No case ..but a few pounds of dirt and dust to "protect" it.


Go for it Dave. If it doesn't work out, hang it on the wall 
and put an ivy plant in the sound hole. That'll look cool.



greco said:


> My good friend and GC forum member *Laristotle* is very skilled at bringing these old guitars back to life.
> Maybe he will see this thread.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


You're making me blush again Dave. I don't have the talent (yet) to do 
what's been advised so far. I'll be paying attention to learn a few things.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Well...I got the neck off. It was not nearly as easy as every video ever made! I had a kettle steaming away on a hot plate with a good rubber hose with a ball inflater attached to the end.
It took me hours.
Anybody here who has ever worked on an old acoustic would have simply tossed this thing in the fire. I think its weight is worth more in firewood than it is in guitar.
Oh well......I have an excuse to spend 8 hours in my crappy shop working on a POS guitar.


My wife:
"What are you doing down there?"

Me:
"Shut the [email protected] up....I'm working on a 80 yr old guitar and it deserves your respect!!!"


My wife:
"Well I hope you really like that guitar, because I am mean and nasty and horrible regardless of what you do in your shop!!"


Oh well....a 70 plus yr old guitar neck does not want to come off!! 
But, I am hopeful I will make this old shitty bastard sing again.
If not, I will take great delight in setting it aflame in my fireplace while my children dance and laugh at the expense of this stupid guitar.
Stupid glue, stupid neck.
Fack.....
3 hrs later................


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here a few more pics of the back.
I got it flat, steamed it up.
Then, next day it was a U shape.
I steamed and tried to flatten it agian, but it ended up with more cracks than a plumber convention.
I tried something new, I filled the cracks with a mix of wood glue and brown wax. I want this thing to look like any repairs it has had are really old.
The amazing thing is, I have no idea how or why I own so many clamps!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

capnjim said:


> ....it ended up with more cracks than a plumber convention.


A new (to me) analogy....very colourful and accurate. 

I admire your determination and dedication


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

If I can get the neck on straight, it might just turn out pretty decent. I worked a lot on old furniture and chairs. 
I don't want it to look new, I want it to look like it was battered and played a lot and was fixed many many times in its life.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here the finished top and back. Its solid, and I waxed it up. It looks like I wanted it to, a warrior that has been through hell and had many repairs.
I'm reluctant to stick the neck back on as thats the key to making it playable.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great!! 

I am awaiting pics of the next step...attaching the neck


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Heres a few with the neck on.
Part of the fretboard did not make it.
I will probably glue it back on, but there are no frets so I don't really see the point.
Anyone got some old used up tiny frets??
I put two strings on it when I glued the neck and got it perfect.
The strings ride ride along the frets, and the bridge has no saddle so I can bring it up with the saddle and make it perfect.
I think its going to be an awesome little guitar!
Guitars have souls and this one knows I am trying to save it.
The neck lined up perfectly like it was meant to be!!!
Its also fate as I have been looking for a small parlor guitar for over a year.
I can't see myself ever selling this one.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm done...glued on the bit o fretboard. Luber her up with more linseed oil and wax. Filled the gaps with sawdust and crazy glue.....I'm gonna wait until tomorrow until i string her up.
It might just burst into flames and I want to be prepared.
The toughest part was getting out the old saddle. I had a wood carving tool that I inherited from my mom that was perfect for making a new groove.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

The strings are on and she plays great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

All your work paid off royally..I'm sure you must be very pleased and proud.

Now to sit back and enjoy.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks man...its funny how I have been looking for a parlor guitar for a couple of years.
I even had an ad posted here and had no replies.
This one just turned up, I guess its fate.
I also like that it is definitely very old, and has nice binding and purfling.
These old guitars are getting very scarce.


----------

